# Ball python in brisbane!!!!



## geckoskin (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey all.
i was just scrolling through petpages, looking at the herps for sale, and i saw an ad for a ball python.
it says all the legal papers are filled out.

how is this possible?!?!?!?!

(no links!)


----------



## Kimberlyann (Apr 16, 2012)

Its a scam


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 16, 2012)

Scam +1


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 16, 2012)

It's very possible that this is not a scam. Not too sure about the whole legal paperwork etc. nonsense though - might just be to attract interest?

But ball pythons, and many other exotics, are bought/sold/bred all over the country so I don't understand why people get so surprised when these ads come about..


----------



## HerperBaz (Apr 16, 2012)

Did a background search of the image and came up with this..(might i mention it is an overseas website) 

Reptile Amphibian - Ball Python


Fail to understand why people do something as time wasting as this..

Baz


----------



## IgotFrogs (Apr 16, 2012)

geckoskin said:


> Hey all.
> i was just scrolling through petpages, looking at the herps for sale, and i saw an ad for a ball python.
> it says all the legal papers are filled out.
> 
> ...




I just moved one thread you made about this please don't make another !!! thread now closed no more Spamming the forum thank you or it will be seen as promoting illegal activity thread now closed


----------

